# Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

*Read before continuing.

A small note for people from a bit obscure parts of India. There is nothing like "INTEL SUCKS AND OVERHEATS" or "AMD IS BAD AND USES MORE POWER" or "AMD/ATi Graphic cards ARE NOISY AND DON'T SUIT HUMID CLIMATE" or "NVIDIA RUNS HOT AND BLOWS OFF".*

There is _nothing_ like that. Each company makes quality products and has been on top of the ladder in their history. Each company has released bad products and products not to go for too. Examples, Pentium 4 and Pentium D from Intel were absolutely crap compared to the competing processors from AMD called AMD Athlon. Original Pentiums were the biggest pile of sh!t ever. Only dumb people purchased them and Intel's monopolistic tactics helped the sales big time. Bulldozers processors by AMD hugely underperformed and were not power efficient against the competing Intel Core processors (until 2017). Radeon HD 2900 XT graphic card by AMD/ATi ran very hot and used high power. Geforce GTX 465/470/480 graphic cards by nVidia were very very hot, consumed huge power and were priced poorly.

So, what you should buy? The choice of what you should buy depends on how much you can spend. Each company has the best product in their portfolio in different price points. For example, people don't think Intel has the best all-round processors right now at most price points. So, people are likely to suggest an AMD processor. Likewise, Intel processors may be the best for absolute high frame rate gaming, so for this use case, people are likely to suggest an Intel processor. Consider this a hypothetical example. The ideal processor for you depend on what type of applications/software are you going to use. Hence, the need of this template.

One more thing, you should be _exact_, absolutely _exact_ when stating your opinions. "I want to buy intel core i3 or i series" or "i want to buy amd ryzen" - these kind of statements are dumb. Which generation are you talking about? Seventh generation Core i3-7100 (obviously outdated now) or tenth generation Core i3-10100? Which Ryzen? First generation Ryzen that was released in 2017 or the latest one that sells now? So, please be EXACT.

*Now, if you think the 4 paragraphs actually cleared some misconceptions you had, then please also go through the following threads before creating a thread in this PC Configuration section. If you didn't already knew what I blabbered about, please go ahead and use the template below for your query.

Basic information regarding graphic cards for newbies* <--- basics about Graphic cards.

*Basic guide for the right power supply* <--- PSU is the heart of your system, yet the most ignored. In India.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

*PC Build Questionnaire Template

Copy these questions as they are while creating a new thread. Answer them properly so that we can help you. Keep an open mind when someone suggests you an alternate brand/component and don't behave arrogantly. Few threads are mentioned in the above posts; read them if you are not confident about your knowledge. Being a fanboy will always result in your money being wasted.


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.' Vague answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work.)*
Ans:

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then please mention.*
Ans:

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:

*5. How much hard drive / solid-state drive space is needed?*
Ans:

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention the screen size and resolution you prefer. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, then do mention the screen size and resolution of the monitor you have.*
Ans:

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy? i.e. which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans:

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before? Or, will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans:

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans:

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans:


----------

